# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] κινέζικο multimedia car 1din.εβγαλε καπνούς!!!

## helias_

καλησπέρα εχω ενα κινεζικο car multimedia player και εκει που δουλευε αρχισε να βγαζει καπνους
στην αρχη δε σταματησε να λειτουργει μεχρι να σβησω το αυτοκινητο.
τωρα αυτο που κανει οταν το πατας να αναψει ειναι να φερνει φως στα πληκτρα αλλα δεν εχει ενδειξεις στην οθονη,
η εξωτερικη οθονουλα λειτουργει.με εναν γρηγορο οπτικο ελεγχο στην πλακετα του δεν ειδα κατι μαυρισμενο
δεν εχω προχωρησει σε πιο αναλυτικο ελεγχο!καμια ιδεα?

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού έβγαλε καπνούς τότε με οπτικό έλεγχο θα φανεί η βλάβη του.Το θέμα είναι τι έχει καεί που δεν φαίνεται.

----------


## GeorgeZ

CCFL inverter;
Ρίξε φως στην οθόνη μήπως και δεν ανάβει ο οπίσθιος φωτισμός.

----------


## helias_

δε διευκρινησα οτι γενικα δε λειτουργει απλα οι μονες ενδειξεις λειτουργιας που εχει ειναι αυτες που προανεφερα.
αρα ακομα και αν ειναι ο ccfl inverter δε θα ναι το μονο προβλημα

----------


## xsterg

αντικατασταση του ειναι μια σιγουρη και ασφαλης μεθοδος.

----------


## nikakis30

Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε, τράβηξε βίντεο και ανάφερε το πρόβλημα από εκεί που το αγόρασες. Στην καλύτερη να σε αποζημιώσουν. Αν σου απαντήσουν να το επιστρέψεις, εσύ να δεχτείς ζητώντας τους διεύθυνση.

----------

